# Check this Vid out



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Crazy what we put some of these bikes through!! LOL

http://www.killeratv.com/Pages/Onboard%20Music%20Videos/Onboard%20Music%20ATV%20Videos.htm

Hope you guys don't mind where I got the vid from. Guys live there in Alexandria, LA and makes lots of nearby rides. Great vids!:rockn:

Check this one at 6:50 and then 7:20 or so...Brute doing work!! LMAO
http://www.killeratv.com/Pages/Onboard Music Videos/Onboard Music ATV Videos.htm

Here I go again!! ROTFLMFAO^^^^


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

was the second can-am burning up a belt???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i saw that one in another vid. he was smoking the hell outta his belt!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotta wait till I get this laptop home and connect to my home wireless. It takes forever to watch a video with an aircard.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I was nearly in tears after that guy doing donuts fell over the 2nd time!! LMAO


----------

